# Kodi Turns Five



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy fifth birthday to my wonderful, happy partner. I can't believe he's 5 years old!

Here he is in his car seat riding to see his Grandma Pam


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday big guy. yeah , where does the time go.?


----------



## itzfitz (Apr 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday Kodi!! You're sooooo handsome!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kodi!! arty:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Have a great birthday Kodi!

Diane and Molly


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Happy fifth birthday to my wonderful, happy partner. I can't believe he's 5 years old!
> 
> Here he is in his car seat riding to see his Grandma Pam


Happy birthday handsome boy and many, many, many more. You've got some good genes going for you, that's for sure. Grandma Pam and Grandpa Tom must have been so happy to see you and I bet they are pretty proud of all you've accomplished.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Happy 5th Birthday Kodi, you are one handsome guy :kiss::grouphug::rockon:arty::whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Happy birthday handsome boy and many, many, many more. You've got some good genes going for you, that's for sure. Grandma Pam and Grandpa Tom must have been so happy to see you and I bet they are pretty proud of all you've accomplished.


We haven't gotten there yet... We were visiting my son in Hilton Head, and now we're on the way to Pam and Tom's. (Though the crazy weater along the 95 corridor!)


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> We haven't gotten there yet... We were visiting my son in Hilton Head, and now we're on the way to Pam and Tom's. (Though the crazy weater along the 95 corridor!)


Be safe and enjoy your visit. What great planning, a visit and a puppy fix, all at the same time. Give Twinkle and kiss from Tyler.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KODI eace:


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kodi!! Also, have fun in HHI. I love that place!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sweet Boy!!! with lots of hugs and kisses~

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kodi. Maybe there is a puppy for you there! Haha. Have fun, handsome boy.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

Happy birthday, big boy!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday Buddy!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Big Brother, Kodi!! <3


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy 5th Birthday Kodi! A surprise baby brother or sister waiting at the grandparents?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Happy 5th Birthday Kodi! A surprise baby brother or sister waiting at the grandparents?


No, not this time! All these are spoken for!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kodi. Have a great day.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Happy 5th Birthday Mr. Performance Sports! arty: Kodi's accomplished so much thus far; can't wait to hear about more trial successes. Have fun on vacay and visiting the Kings. :whoo: 
Woof woof from Emmie too.


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Happy Birthday handsome boy!! How wonderful he has done. You two are a fantastic team. Warm wishes for many more healthy, fun years


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy 5th Birthday Handsome Boy.:wave:
Have a great visit with the King family.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Happy Happy 5th Birthday Kodi! arty: Have a great visit with the Kings, adult dogs and puppies. Do be careful driving. Storms are terrible today. Tomorrow, more of the same. 

Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Lucky Mom (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy birthday Kodi!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kodi!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlie says Happy Birthday and that's he hopes to be like Kodi when he grows up


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday Kodi from another Cody!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I'm a little late to the party, but Happy Birthday you little champion!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kodi!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Enjoying a snuggle at the end of a long day!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Kodi!!! So handsome!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Enjoying a snuggle at the end of a long day!


Looks like it was an exhausting birthday. Hope it's because he had lots of fun things going on.


----------



## jenna (Aug 23, 2013)

Tripp and I wish you a great 5th birthday! I know Grandma and Grandpa King will love seeing you and Mom. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Happy birthday Kodi! What a handsome boy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He sez he's finding all these girls pretty bossy! I think he's feeling a bit "hen pecked". 

The funny thing is, if they aren't bossing him around, they are arguing over him! :laugh:


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Kodi! Enjoy the festivities...!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How cute! Happy belayed birthday!!!!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

We need pics!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweet boy!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy birthday Kodi!!! I hope you had a great day and got some good loot!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He had a wonderful time with all his relative, Jen, but not a single present! We're on the road, and haven't been anywhere that we could get anything for him. He'll have to wait till we get home for presents. (Like he doesn't get presents for no reason at all, all year long! )


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

HAPPY (belated) BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> He had a wonderful time with all his relative, Jen, but not a single present! We're on the road, and haven't been anywhere that we could get anything for him. He'll have to wait till we get home for presents. (Like he doesn't get presents for no reason at all, all year long! )


Poor guy! No gifts on his special day. lol. When are you guys getting home because we will be coming up that way either next week or the one after? It would be nice to see you, Kodi and his new training room. Enjoy the remainder of your trip and drive carefully. At least the weather seems to have calmed down.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Poor guy! No gifts on his special day. lol. When are you guys getting home because we will be coming up that way either next week or the one after? It would be nice to see you, Kodi and his new training room. Enjoy the remainder of your trip and drive carefully. At least the weather seems to have calmed down.


We'll be getting home sometime late tomorrow, Mary. Would love to see you if we can work it out!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> We'll be getting home sometime late tomorrow, Mary. Would love to see you if we can work it out!


Sounds good, Karen. I'll email you on Monday and see what we can come up with. Be safe.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Been traveling and not on my computer much so glad I didn't miss the Bday wishes! Happy Belated Birthday Kodi!


----------

